
Wagon Acquired by Box - clayallsopp
https://www.wagonhq.com/blog/wagon-joins-box
======
samdalton
Another great and innovative app thrown into the dust from an acquisition.
They actually made working with SQL a joy.

~~~
papa_bear
Yeah I'm pretty bummed about this. Are there any similar locally-run apps that
make it easy to get graphs from your SQL queries? I've seen a few SaaS apps
like Periscope that do similar, but I'm not a fan of letting other companies
load up our entire database just to make some graphs.

~~~
colinbartlett
I'm a big fan of Looker[1]. It's one of the best BI tools I've used and it
lets you work with SQL but abstracts away much of the minutiae of writing it.
It's an enterprise SaaS app, although they do allow you to self host.

For side projects and such I use Metabase[2] which is open source and pretty
useful for giving business users access to query data. Its visualizations are
rudimentary but workable.

1\. [https://looker.com](https://looker.com)

2\.
[https://github.com/metabase/metabase](https://github.com/metabase/metabase)

------
numlocked
Wagon is also interesting for being a Haskell shop. One of the few Haskell
start-ups I'm aware of. Super nice bunch of folks.

------
dkarapetyan
What I don't get is how dropbox fell behind in this enterprise storage game.
Box was a terrible product, buggy UI and all. Dropbox was a joy to use and yet
somehow Box seems to be leading in the enterprise market. I don't quite get
it.

~~~
frisco
Enterprise sales! Enterprise is a completely different beast than consumer.
Enterprise sales are 60% trust, 20% pricing, and 10% product. The language,
practices and culture necessary to do well at selling to large enterprises and
all of the differences in the underlying company are so different than
consumer products. Enterprise is very misunderstood, even by many VCs!

~~~
ljoshua
_> Enterprise sales are 60% trust, 20% pricing, and 10% product._

Wow, now I know that's just anecdotal, but that feels about right, and very
interesting to have written down. Thanks for that, it's good food for thought.

(Now I'm just wondering what the last 10% is... ;) )

~~~
robbyt
5% steak 5% strippers

------
cycomachead
Count me as another sad user...I started using it towards the end of writing
my MS thesis, and was bummed to not know of it sooner. The sharing was
definitely a good feature, but the overall experience felt thought out, and
was enjoyable!

------
infinite8s
Question for any users out there - was the valuable part of Wagon the
querying/graphing capability, or the sharing part? I've been building a cross-
platform desktop app (using Qt) that is basically a SQL querying tool for data
analysts instead of developers (with a focus on analyzing data instead of
being able to modify data). I've been trying to figure out how to price it and
was a bit discouraged when I found Wagon (how do you compete with free)? Also
it's tougher to do sharing of interactive charts with a desktop product
(although I have ideas for being able to post static annotated charts into
slack or other popular SAAS products).

~~~
awaxman11
Huge Wagon fan. Very sad to see it go. I loved both the sharing functionality
(shared folders + being able to easily share a link) and graphing
capabilities. If I had to pick one over the other I'd probably pick the
graphing capabilities.

Would love for you to replicate Wagon :)

I'd be happy to pay $5-10 / month to continue to use Wagon past October

------
xorgar831
what is wagon?

~~~
guessmyname
It used to be (or still is inside Box?) an analytics startup [1][2][3].

EDIT: Their Twitter account also gives a little bit of information: Wagon is a
modern SQL editor. A better way for analysts and engineers to write queries,
visualize results, and share data & charts [4].

[1] [https://www.wagonhq.com/about](https://www.wagonhq.com/about)

[2] [https://www.wagonhq.com/blog/engineering-at-
wagon/](https://www.wagonhq.com/blog/engineering-at-wagon/)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/37jwip/a/](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/37jwip/a/)

[4] [https://twitter.com/WagonHQ](https://twitter.com/WagonHQ)

------
saadatq
Happy for the team at Wagon, but sad to see this. Was actually starting to
enjoy using Wagon as a SQL client.

This was inevitable, though - the Wagon team didn't seem too concerned about
trying to find a way to monetize the app.

------
SteveBash
I was waiting for their Linux client.. I liked the charts and the feature to
export them, anyway it was an awesome app with a great UX, really sad to see
that go.

------
RexM
I found out about wagon 2 hours ago and was playing with it a bit today.

For me, that was very short lived, but their application did actually seem
nice. What a bummer.

------
mrmch
Is Textur ([https://www.textur.com/](https://www.textur.com/)) an alternative
to Wagon?

------
ryanj20021
Was a great product and team

~~~
scapecast
Indeed. They got $2M in funding - must have run out of money and not been able
to secure follow-up funding. Unfortunate.

------
vgt
Congrats WagonHQ folks!

------
masonhooten
periscope data is great for sql visualizations. Way faster than any in house
open source database plus priced affordably for any company larger than 10
people.

